
Software Amateurs versus Software Professionals -- A Classic 5yo article that still holds true - vlad
http://www.gamedev.net/reference/business/features/shareprof/
======
vlad
Here is my most-favorite article. Please let me know if you think it still
applies (I do.) By the way, the navigation kind of sucks, but it's actually 3
pages long.

------
zach
Oh my, is this where Steve Pavlina got started? Interesting.

~~~
vlad
Yes; he has about 7 great development articles, if you can still find them.

(Not personal development, but development-development.)

